# Re-Enable Boot Animation? (CM7)



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I disabled my boot animation on CM7, don't even remember how...but now when I have to restart my phone I can never tell if I'm in a bootloop or if it's just taking longer. I think I did it with dev tools but don't remember. Does anyone know how I can re-enable it?


----------

